# Survey- Ignorance and divisive propaganda lead to Tea Party...



## francoHFW (Jul 23, 2014)

Researchers Think They Know Why College-Educated People Support The Tea Party


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 23, 2014)

''College-educated supporters of the tea party might change their political tune if they mingled more with those less educated than themselves.

Researchers from the University of Notre Dame said college graduates are more likely to support tea party ideas if they live in counties characterized by high levels of residential segregation based on education level. The researchers found the correlation between tea party support and educational segregation to be uniquely strong compared to factors like racial segregation and class segregation.

Rory McVeigh, a University of Notre Dame political sociologist and author of the study, told The Huffington Post that he was interested in discovering what communities might be particularly hospitable to tea party principles and why. Prior to the study, he posited that the tea party ideology, which advocates for limited government and low government spending, might resonate more among people who don't interact much with low-income individuals who may benefit from government programs. As it turns out, McVeigh was on to something.

&#8220;My thinking was that people who are likely to embrace [tea party ideology] are more likely to be people who have had some success and life and limited exposure to those who haven&#8217;t enjoyed the same advantages. ... Education is such an important predictor of how you end up in life,&#8221; said McVeigh over the phone.

The results of the study, which draws from data on the number of tea party organizations in counties across America and Census Bureau information on county-wide educational segregation, showed that the distribution of college-educated individuals play a role in tea party support. The report also notes that educated, white, middle class Republicans are more likely to support the tea party regardless of educational segregation in their county, although educational segregation exacerbates this likelihood.

McVeigh explained to HuffPost why this might occur.

&#8220;When you&#8217;ve had little exposure to people who haven&#8217;t had the same opportunities as you, you&#8217;re more likely to adopt a view that &#8216;really anybody who wanted to could have succeeded if they only did what I did,&#8217;&#8221; said McVeigh. &#8220;I really think the key here is education is widely understood to be a primary determinant of where you end up in life. ... But as we know, not everybody has the same access to a high-quality education.&#8221;

Ok, may have added something lol....but I wanted a common denominator...


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 23, 2014)

_College-educated supporters of the tea party might change their political tune if they mingled more with those less educated than themselves._

Proof positive that a brain is not a requirement of the Liberal Left.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## francoHFW (Jul 23, 2014)

Any actual argument, ignorant, brainwashed, hater dupes?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 24, 2014)

Historically, conservatism, nationalism, and right-wing parties always came more into power during economic hardship. It's puzzling then why when the DOW is at an all-time high, conservatism is on everyone's lips. ...Well no not really. There's an 'ex-slave' in charge of all the 'slave owners' at the moment.  Little role reversal can shake things up.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 24, 2014)

Only a moron would not support Tea Party ideas.

Lower taxes
Smaller government
Strong national defense
individual responsibility

Just to name a few....


----------



## SmileyFaze (Jul 24, 2014)

_"Democracy and socialism have nothing in common but one word, equality. But notice the difference: 
   while democracy seeks equality in liberty, socialism seeks equality in restraint and servitude."_ .... Alexis de Tocqueville

You are guaranteed the Right to *pursue* Happiness, but you need to earn it .... Happiness, contrary to liberal belief, is not an entitlement.


----------



## hazlnut (Aug 23, 2014)

Watching the USMB Teabaggers run from this thread is humorous and sad.

A sad state of affairs that people set critical thinking and reason aside for impotent rage and stupidity.


----------



## hazlnut (Aug 23, 2014)

SmileyFaze said:


> _"Democracy and socialism have nothing in common but one word, equality. But notice the difference: _
> _   while democracy seeks equality in liberty, socialism seeks equality in restraint and servitude."_ .... Alexis de Tocqueville
> 
> You are guaranteed the Right to *pursue* Happiness, but you need to earn it .... Happiness, contrary to liberal belief, is not an entitlement.




Another Straw man.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Historically, conservatism, nationalism, and right-wing parties always came more into power during economic hardship. It's puzzling then why when the DOW is at an all-time high, conservatism is on everyone's lips. ...Well no not really. There's an 'ex-slave' in charge of all the 'slave owners' at the moment.  Little role reversal can shake things up.



OMFG Are you really that big a fucking pussy???


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 23, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> Watching the USMB Teabaggers run from this thread is humorous and sad.
> 
> A sad state of affairs that people set critical thinking and reason aside for impotent rage and stupidity.



 ^ Wish sock accounts would have stayed behind on the old forum


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey wait a minute. Don't you Libs always say that "Teapers" are just uneducated, reactive, mouth breathing, knuckle draggin' "morans"?

Now you say their problem is that they're *too educated*?

WTF? You guys need to get yer stories straight (or Gay or whatever you Libs say)


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 23, 2014)

_The results of the study, which draws from data on the number of tea party organizations in counties across America and Census Bureau information on county-wide educational segregation, showed that the distribution of college-educated individuals play a role in tea party support. The report also notes that educated, white, middle class Republicans are more likely to support the tea party regardless of educational segregation in their county, although educational segregation exacerbates this likelihood._

Which comes as no surprise given the fact that the 'tea party' and republicans are in essence the same - indeed, there is no 'tea party.'


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 23, 2014)

This response is getting a high number of "likes":



> Actually, college graduates are more likely to support Tea Party ideas because they are educated and understand the issues.



Followed by typical Liberal FAIL responses.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 7, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> This response is getting a high number of "likes":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They may receive "likes" but not becaue they understand the issues.  Case in point:  Cuting taxes, cutting spending and cutting government is not the best way to repair the roof (the roof in this case is our nation's infrastructure).


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 17, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > This response is getting a high number of "likes":
> ...


 
Bullshit!

You can cut down the size of government without harming the infrastructure. You can cut spending too. Take the EPA for example, that should be relegated to the states freeing up federal dollars, the same with the department of education, the department of energy, the department of agriculture, department of transportation and the department of labor.

Read Tom Coburn's "Wastebook" and see how  much money is simply wasted in this country and then tell me that spending cuts will affect infrastructure.

http://www.coburn.senate.gov/public...&File_id=d204730e-4a24-4711-b1db-99bb6c29d4b6


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 17, 2014)

Frankco is a hater DUPE and a tool for the Democrat party

this survey is about as ignorant as it gets. take about hating


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 17, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > This response is getting a high number of "likes":
> ...



There are too many repetitive "agencies" within the government.  These could be streamlined and made to work more efficiently, since right now the ass doesn't know what the elbow is doing.  Lol!  

Also, the government wastes an INCREDIBLE amount of taxpayer dollars.  Just look it up for yourself if you need examples of such waste.  

Where does it end?  What percentage of taxation of our income are you going to be happy with?  How much MORE money does the government need when it pulls in several BILLIONS of dollars every month?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> _College-educated supporters of the tea party might change their political tune if they mingled more with those less educated than themselves._
> 
> Proof positive that a brain is not a requirement of the Liberal Left.


The bottle or the frontal lobotomy quandary,,eh??


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 24, 2014)

When _The Tea Party_ first appeared, I had high hopes. I liked what I was hearing and was ready to climb on board. 

Then they sold out. They have become the Stupidest Wing Of The Party Of Stupid. They're actually proud to be owned and operated by Koch's, Rove and $tupid $arah. They brag about voting aainst their own best interests, the best interests of their children and of their country. They don't think for themselves and think wearing silly hats makes up for their complete and total abandonment of everything the US was founded on. 

They are willfully ignorant of and completely against the constitution they say they love. They're here every day, spouting about what the founding fathers really meant and its obvious they haven't a frikken clue. 

How many times do we read them here, braying that their First Amendment Rights have been stolen from them? It is so prevalent that I added special instructions in my signature - just for those who don't understand those all-important first five words.

Indeed, all they know is the Second Amendment and the damn fools get that wrong too. 

They celebrate that their "elected" representatives do not represent them. They are in favor of blatant voter suppression, vote theft and gerrymandering to the point that Republicans don't even have to show up in their district to get re-elected. They are happy that they could stay home from the polls and their "representative" would still get "voted" back into their perpetual vacations. 

They have become _the tee potty_ and anyone who doubts that only has to read the posts on this board. This board is mostly posts devoted to the useless, thankless, endless and impossible job of educating those who value ignorance over and above education, science, individual thought and ideas. 

The founding fathers these ignorant fools are so quick to quote are rolling in their graves.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 24, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _The results of the study, which draws from data on the number of tea party organizations in counties across America and Census Bureau information on county-wide educational segregation, showed that the distribution of college-educated individuals play a role in tea party support. The report also notes that educated, white, middle class Republicans are more likely to support the tea party regardless of educational segregation in their county, although educational segregation exacerbates this likelihood._
> 
> Which comes as no surprise given the fact that the 'tea party' and republicans are in essence the same - indeed, there is no 'tea party.'



The Republican party is dead.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > _The results of the study, which draws from data on the number of tea party organizations in counties across America and Census Bureau information on county-wide educational segregation, showed that the distribution of college-educated individuals play a role in tea party support. The report also notes that educated, white, middle class Republicans are more likely to support the tea party regardless of educational segregation in their county, although educational segregation exacerbates this likelihood._
> ...



And you guys have your own set of jokers, not the least of which being the POTUS himself.  Both parties need to die.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 25, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



Bullshit?  Let's think about the solution some advocate to allow states to make most of the decisions.  Consider Brown v. Board of Ed. as our first example.  Why was this needed?  Do you believe racism today is less intense then it was in the 1950's?

Consider the EPA, rivers and air move freely across State Lines, do you believe every state will be a responsible neighbor?

What of all those factory outlet pipes, once used to dispose of waste - sometime very hazardous waste - all along the major US Rivers.  Will states enforce the laws, or will the laws be different in each state?

Condsider the Dept. of Agriculture, do you believe food products regulated by states will always be inspected as safe for export?

How about health care, do you believe each state will take care of their own, or will mass migrations be the new normal and conservative states will patient dump the poor, aged and infirm across state lines (years ago FBI rap sheets showing arrests in the South had this notation:  Offense: Burglary, auto theft or battery.  Disposition:  Floater.  Floater was the term used when the offender was taken to the county or state line and told "don't come back").

There's a reason Congress passed legislation to regulate commerce on a Federal Level.  Consider to the national highway system, will each state continue to maintain them?  Will they remain free or will we pay a toll each time we enter a different town, city, county and state?  How will such effect costs of products, even rail may well be a source of coin for local governments.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 25, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


 
Yes I believe states will do the responsible thing in every one of your questions.

Think about it logically, if you can.

Take the Dept. of Ag for example, if a state allowed for unsafe products to be distributed then the state would ultimately suffer. First through law suits then through loss of trust leading to loss of sales thus loss of revenue. Not only for the state but those that grow the produce or livestock.

You seem to think some states are barbaric and won't do what's good for it's citizenry.

Who maintains the roads and freeways in your state? Have you ever seen a federal highway department? Here in Texas the Texas Highway Dept. is responsible for all the interstate roads, the county is responsible for county roads and the city is responsible for their roads.

No road is free.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 25, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



_*Great, a typical response which leaves out one very critical element - how many people might suffer or die before such an 'accident' occurred?  And, what then, were sorry, we'll pay restitution to the victims and revamp our policies/practices (until next time).*_

_*History suggests this to be true.  Look at Prop. 8 in CA.  Look at segregation and Jim Crow laws in the South, look at how some Governors rejected the PPACA and how it harmed its citizens.*_

*Revenue sharing pays for the Texas Highway Dept to maintain the roads. One assumes a State will need to fund such work as Texans (and others) feel accepting funds which come with regulations impacts negatively their liberty.*

And no Federal money given via revenue sharing comes without strings attacked.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



"And you guys have your own set of jokers, not the least of which being the POTUS himself. Both parties need to die."

LOL, a real second grade ^^^ (well, from a dim second grader) response, "you too, na na nana na".


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



You too?  Since I'm not a republican, you would be wrong.  

Those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones, is all I'm saying.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 25, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Researchers Think They Know Why College-Educated People Support The Tea Party




you can't get more divisive than posting than this

good OLE HUFFERPUFFER and notice the Researchers THINK THEY KNOW


----------

